

Chrome Extension Replaces Every Instance of ‘The Cloud’ With ‘My Butt’ - ssalevan
http://betabeat.com/2013/03/chrome-extension-replaces-every-instance-of-the-cloud-with-the-far-superior-my-butt/

======
frontendbeauty
<http://cl.ly/image/0M2g1Z1G3G0M>

